
Huawei is about to unveil the Mate 30 without Google services - pksocial
https://edition.cnn.com/2019/09/19/tech/huawei-mate-30-pro-launch/index.html
======
mytailorisrich
The biggest issue this highlights is that all the power is concentrated at the
Google Play Store, which turns out to be a state-controlled monopoly.

